# Mistakes have been made...



## Jengz (13/9/17)

Hi guys,

So I've recently started DIY'ing and I must be doing things horribly wrong because even after 3 weeks of steeping my stuff still taste like feet!

I've purchased all the concentrates in the pics I've attached and would just like to know if I have bought the wrong brands of each flavour or am I the problem in this whole crappy situation.

I really enjoy all types of juice besides chocolate vapes. Love my Cereals and desserts. Also a huge fan of xxx panama and cranberry ice. So actually all decent fruits cereals and dessert. I'm not that fussy, just don't enjoy the feet vape I keep getting!

I'm soon looking to place another order from blckvapour(greatest service in the world) and would just like some advice on what concentrates to get to add and help me along this journey.

Also, is a scale very necessary or can I be using mls in my recipes?

Thanks in advance 
Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (13/9/17)

Flavours are fine, what recipes are you making?

Keep the scale. It's not absolutely necessary but it's way better than mixing by volume.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jengz (13/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Flavours are fine, what recipes are you making?
> 
> Keep the scale. It's not absolutely necessary but it's way better than mixing by volume.


I don't have a scale, so guessing that I should get one... I've tried unicorns milk, loopers, strawberry cheesecake but they all still so horrible.

Also tried a mango litchi but man alive that stuffs ridiculously terrible.

Any recipes you can recommend for the concentrates I have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (13/9/17)

Other possibilities

- Your nic wasnt properly shaken before mixing 

- oxidised nic

- substitution in the recipe? 

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (13/9/17)

If I was going to try a Mango Lychee, it wouldn't be with TFA Mango or Lychee. They're not really best of breed for those profiles. Ditto with TFA Fruit Circles. Still, they shouldn't taste like feet. Have you smelled all the various bottles - VG, PG, nic, flavours, to ensure that you aren't getting any off smells from them?

There's not a heck of a lot you can make with what you have but them's the breaks when you only have a few flavours starting out. It's a pity you didn't get TFA VBIC because that's a useful first flavour to have. You can put basically any fruit with it and have a decent vape. If you don't get pepper from it, that is. shyndo has a really good D Cream which is just 8% VBIC 2% FA Fuji. The closest you have is Bav Cream which is good too. skiddlz has a Cereally Easy fruit loops which is just 4% Bav 4% FW Fruit Rings. I guess you could try 4% Bav, 4% Berry Crunch, with maybe 0.5% TFA Marshmallow for a bit of sweetening and mouth feel.

You could also take basically any one of your fruits at 5-6%, add 2-3% Bav and you should at least get something decently vapeable from it. Otherwise take 4-5% of one of the cheesecakes and 5-6% of one of the fruits, preferably strawb or pineapple. Although, at a guess, the cheesecakes might be a source of at least some of the feet taste you're getting. Cap NYC can be a bit tangy. Sweet Cream too, come to think of it.

Cap Vanilla Custard is also pretty versatile. Take 3-4% Cap VC, add 2% of one of the cheesecakes, then again add a single fruit at 5-6%. Although for all of these simple fruit mixes, I'd probably steer clear of the Lychee. You can also safely add 0.5-1% TFA Marshmallow to these mixes if you want them a little sweeter and smoother. Alternatively add 0.3-0.5% Sweetener to help the fruit flavour pop a bit.

The flavours I wouldn't experiment with atm are Dairy/Milk, Fruit Circles, Coconut Extra. They can all be useful but I'd rather use them in known and popular recipes as they all have issues.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

RichJB said:


> If I was going to try a Mango Lychee, it wouldn't be with TFA Mango or Lychee. They're not really best of breed for those profiles. Ditto with TFA Fruit Circles. Still, they shouldn't taste like feet. Have you smelled all the various bottles - VG, PG, nic, flavours, to ensure that you aren't getting any off smells from them?
> 
> There's not a heck of a lot you can make with what you have but them's the breaks when you only have a few flavours starting out. It's a pity you didn't get TFA VBIC because that's a useful first flavour to have. You can put basically any fruit with it and have a decent vape. If you don't get pepper from it, that is. shyndo has a really good D Cream which is just 8% VBIC 2% FA Fuji. The closest you have is Bav Cream which is good too. skiddlz has a Cereally Easy fruit loops which is just 4% Bav 4% FW Fruit Rings. I guess you could try 4% Bav, 4% Berry Crunch, with maybe 0.5% TFA Marshmallow for a bit of sweetening and mouth feel.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the response! I'm gonna try all these above mentioned when I'm back from work, will let you know how it goes! Thanks so much for the help and advise, really appreciate it man.

I'll add a good lychee and mango to my next blckvapour purchase as I love those two kind of vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

Oh and definitely a bottle or two of VBIC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (14/9/17)

RichJB said:


> If I was going to try a Mango Lychee, it wouldn't be with TFA Mango or Lychee. They're not really best of breed for those profiles. Ditto with TFA Fruit Circles. Still, they shouldn't taste like feet. Have you smelled all the various bottles - VG, PG, nic, flavours, to ensure that you aren't getting any off smells from them?
> 
> There's not a heck of a lot you can make with what you have but them's the breaks when you only have a few flavours starting out. It's a pity you didn't get TFA VBIC because that's a useful first flavour to have. You can put basically any fruit with it and have a decent vape. If you don't get pepper from it, that is. shyndo has a really good D Cream which is just 8% VBIC 2% FA Fuji. The closest you have is Bav Cream which is good too. skiddlz has a Cereally Easy fruit loops which is just 4% Bav 4% FW Fruit Rings. I guess you could try 4% Bav, 4% Berry Crunch, with maybe 0.5% TFA Marshmallow for a bit of sweetening and mouth feel.
> 
> ...


@RichJB, thank you for your informative and detailed posts. I always manage to learn something new when reading your replies (whether directed at me or not).
There aren't enough "like" buttons for me to hit so I just wanted to say thank you properly. The knowledge that you share is very much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

TheV said:


> @RichJB, thank you for your informative and detailed posts. I always manage to learn something new when reading your replies (whether directed at me or not).
> There aren't enough "like" buttons for me to hit so I just wanted to say thank you properly. The knowledge that you share is very much appreciated!


This guy is next level

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

TheV said:


> @RichJB, thank you for your informative and detailed posts. I always manage to learn something new when reading your replies (whether directed at me or not).
> There aren't enough "like" buttons for me to hit so I just wanted to say thank you properly. The knowledge that you share is very much appreciated!



I can second that. Give that man a Bells. @RichJB



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I can second that. Give that man a Bells. @RichJB
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will third that

@RichJB - your posts are amazing. Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (14/9/17)

I'll have to 4th that then

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/9/17)

And I shall take the 5th!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (14/9/17)

Jengz said:


> I'm gonna try all these above mentioned when I'm back from work, will let you know how it goes!



These won't be great juices by any means but they should at least be vapeable without giving you any off-flavours. I don't know the recipes you cited but it's possible that they are dated and over-flavoured, and that is where the off-flavours are coming in. Things like Fruit Circles and Coconut Extra can cause a juice to go south really quickly. So I've eliminated the risky ones and given you sane, current and safe percentages to work with. If you're still getting nasty results then we can delve deeper into your mixing process and see if something else is causing it. It's always tempting to blame bad nic or tainted ingredients but I doubt that. Blck's service and products are top notch, I can't see that being the cause.

If you're going to be buying more concentrates and want some good, known, proven, simple recipes to mix up, we gave @TheV some suggestions in this thread. Those mixes seem to have worked for him, as they have for many others. So if those are also producing tainted results for you, then there is definitely something amiss and we can again delve deeper into potential causes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (14/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Oh and definitely a bottle or two of VBIC



I have to warn that some unlucky folks get a pepper taste from it. But you won't know until you try it and you definitely need to try it. It's a very useful flavour that is used in a ton of recipes and should be in every DIYer's arsenal. If you do get pepper from it, you can use one of the other VBICs or HS French Vanilla Ice Cream instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

RichJB said:


> These won't be great juices by any means but they should at least be vapeable without giving you any off-flavours. I don't know the recipes you cited but it's possible that they are dated and over-flavoured, and that is where the off-flavours are coming in. Things like Fruit Circles and Coconut Extra can cause a juice to go south really quickly. So I've eliminated the risky ones and given you sane, current and safe percentages to work with. If you're still getting nasty results then we can delve deeper into your mixing process and see if something else is causing it. It's always tempting to blame bad nic or tainted ingredients but I doubt that. Blck's service and products are top notch, I can't see that being the cause.
> 
> If you're going to be buying more concentrates and want some good, known, proven, simple recipes to mix up, we gave @TheV some suggestions in this thread. Those mixes seem to have worked for him, as they have for many others. So if those are also producing tainted results for you, then there is definitely something amiss and we can again delve deeper into potential causes.


Can't wait to get home now so I can put this all into practice! Thanks @RichJB.... this is amazing help and really excited for the second time of diy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (14/9/17)

Something simple you can try is 10% tfa strawberry ripe, 3% tfa cheesecake Graham crust, 3% tfa Bavarian cream and 2% tfa vanilla custard shake and vape it. You can also ad 1% marshmallow to the mix or 0.5% makes it a bit more creamy and sweet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

Friep said:


> Something simple you can try is 10% tfa strawberry ripe, 3% tfa cheesecake Graham crust, 3% tfa Bavarian cream and 2% tfa vanilla custard shake and vape it. You can also ad 1% marshmallow to the mix or 0.5% makes it a bit more creamy and sweet


Woohoooo! Gonna try this also thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (14/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Woohoooo! Gonna try this also thanks!



Please let me know what you think of that recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (14/9/17)

RichJB said:


> These won't be great juices by any means but they should at least be vapeable without giving you any off-flavours. I don't know the recipes you cited but it's possible that they are dated and over-flavoured, and that is where the off-flavours are coming in. Things like Fruit Circles and Coconut Extra can cause a juice to go south really quickly. So I've eliminated the risky ones and given you sane, current and safe percentages to work with. If you're still getting nasty results then we can delve deeper into your mixing process and see if something else is causing it. It's always tempting to blame bad nic or tainted ingredients but I doubt that. Blck's service and products are top notch, I can't see that being the cause.
> 
> If you're going to be buying more concentrates and want some good, known, proven, simple recipes to mix up, we gave @TheV some suggestions in this thread. Those mixes seem to have worked for him, as they have for many others. So if those are also producing tainted results for you, then there is definitely something amiss and we can again delve deeper into potential causes.


@Jengz, this is solid information. Start small. Make 10ml of some less complicated recipes to make sure there aren't other underlying problems.
Once you have that down and its "safe" then move on to some more complicated recipes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (14/9/17)

If you like lychee give fa lychee or cap sweet lychee a go I love fa lychee tastes like lychee juice or those cool time lychee iceies. I use fa lychee at 1% in one of my mixes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

Friep said:


> If you like lychee give fa lychee or cap sweet lychee a go I love fa lychee tastes like lychee juice or those cool time lychee iceies. I use fa lychee at 1% in one of my mixes


What lychee recipe can I make, I'm so scared of lychee hahaha I amper quit vaping when I vaped my mango lychee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

TheV said:


> @Jengz, this is solid information. Start small. Make 10ml of some less complicated recipes to make sure there aren't other underlying problems.
> Once you have that down and its "safe" then move on to some more complicated recipes


I have so much confidence I started and made a 60 ml unicorns milk as my first recipe... sjoeh I ate humble pie very quickly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (14/9/17)

@zandernwn has a lychee recipe that was well received.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (14/9/17)

Jengz said:


> I have so much confidence I started and made a 60 ml unicorns milk as my first recipe... sjoeh I ate humble pie very quickly


Haha I call that OverEagerBeaver 
I made some wasteful mixes like this in the beginning as well, it happens!

Now I make 10ml for things I'm not sure of, 30ml of things that I'm confident of and 100ml of things that I've already made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

TheV said:


> Haha I call that OverEagerBeaver
> I made some wasteful mixes like this in the beginning as well, it happens!
> 
> Now I make 10ml for things I'm not sure of, 30ml of things that I'm confident of and 100ml of things that I've already made.


If I can just get things right so that I can start training the wife to make liquids for me, I'll be smiling haha. She made a strawberry cheesecake for me that was pretty decent, think I should let her read all this info and see what suprises await me tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Constantbester (14/9/17)

So I have a mistake...not a juice mistake, but kind of a diy mistake.

I just got my new Reload RTA, and couldn't wait to vape it. I got home, build the coils, started pulsing them and BAM!! This happened...


So my finger is hurting like hell...but WOW!!! This flavour is amazing. Well worth it

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## @cliff (14/9/17)

Constantbester said:


> So I have a mistake...not a juice mistake, but kind of a diy mistake.
> 
> I just got my new Reload RTA, and couldn't wait to vape it. I got home, build the coils, started pulsing them and BAM!! This happened...
> View attachment 107254
> ...


Eish that doesn't look lekka 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (14/9/17)

Yeah, sorry to hear of the mishap @Constantbester. I gave your post a Like not because I liked that you burnt your finger, but more because I feel I owe you one. Or two. Or maybe a few more than that. 

Anyway, at least the Reload is good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz (14/9/17)

Constantbester said:


> So I have a mistake...not a juice mistake, but kind of a diy mistake.
> 
> I just got my new Reload RTA, and couldn't wait to vape it. I got home, build the coils, started pulsing them and BAM!! This happened...
> View attachment 107254
> ...


At least it is not the lips on a 'forgot the top cap of my rda', ask @mc_zamo abouth that experience

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV (14/9/17)

Constantbester said:


> So I have a mistake...not a juice mistake, but kind of a diy mistake.
> 
> I just got my new Reload RTA, and couldn't wait to vape it. I got home, build the coils, started pulsing them and BAM!! This happened...
> View attachment 107254
> ...


Consider it as the Reload marking its territory  It approves of its new owner!
Sorry buddy. Its bitten me once before as well, not that badly though.
Really glad to hear you are enjoying the tank though. Flavor is indeed fantastic on this one!
Many happy vapes my friend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (14/9/17)

Jengz said:


> At least it is not the lips on a 'forgot the top cap of my rda', ask @mc_zamo abouth that experience


I swear I have waking nightmares about this! HolyMoly that must suck!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mc_zamo (14/9/17)

Jengz said:


> At least it is not the lips on a 'forgot the top cap of my rda', ask @mc_zamo abouth that experience


This here people is no joke!! A day later and my lips are blistered up pretty bad would not recommend you try this at home or anywhere for that matter lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

Hi guys... 

Im looking to get about 10 concentrates for fruity vapes with some menthol maybe...any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (21/9/17)

Recipes or concentrates?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Recipes or concentrates?


Hi @RichJB i wanna know what concentrates I should get that will be diverse for different fruity Vapes, some menthol also... I’ve added the previous advices for my dessert and bakery mixes like the VBIC etc but for fruits I’m unsure what concentrates to get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

recipes would be great too... I'm still building my concentrates collection so most of the time i don't have the concentrates that the recipe asks for... want to get a few versatile ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (21/9/17)

This will change from person to person but from my experience and what I've read from flavour reviewers I trust, the best of breed and most popular fruit concentrates are as follows:

Apple: FA Fuji. The other Fujis (Cap, JF) are apparently also very good and then there are things like Cap Double Apple, Inw Two Apples and FA Stark. But FA Fuji is as popular and slam dunk a single "does it all" apple as you'll get.

Peach: JF Honey Peach or Inw Peach (if you can get it). I'm testing HS Juicy atm and it's looking promising. The FA Peach/White Peach combo is also popular but throat hit city if you get TH.

Apricot: FA as a mixer to bolster other fruits or a mild standalone, TFA or Inw as a bold standalone

Pineapple: Inw for beverages and fruit mixes, Cap Golden for bakeries. They also work well together. Probably best to avoid FA, many people get rubber/onions from it, although it's apparently good if you're one of the lucky ones.

Lychee: Cap Sweet

Mango: Flv, maybe TFA Philippine as a mixer/booster. Cap Sweet is OK but stay low, it gets fermented and funky really quickly. Mangoes are usually mixed, there isn't one that does it all.

Guava: Cap Sweet. Loco is good too but you won't find recipes for it. Avoid TFA and FA. Flv Pink Guava is growing in popularity but many get grapefruit rather than guava from it. 

Orange: FW or FA Blood Orange, Cap Sweet Tangerine or FW Tangerine if you want more of a tangerine than orange. My fave is Inw Shisha Orange but there aren't many recipes for it, possibly because it melts plastic bottles and also evaporates inside the bottle. It seems to come from the same toxic dump site as FW Yellow Cake so you just know it's going to be tasty as hell.

Strawberry: TFA Strawb and Ripe, Cap Sweet, Inw Shisha, JF Sweet, FA. Impossible to say here, everyone has their favourite combo. The two TFA ones are probably a good starting point as they are used very often.

Banana: HS seems very popular but FA is my choice. TFA and LA Banana Creams (often mixed together or with FA) are also very popular. They all vary from a bit runty to very runty imo. TFA Banana Nut Bread is also great but not in fruity menthols, heh.

Blueberry: FW, usually mixed with TFA Extra and/or Wild and/or FA Bilberry to round it out. Blueberries, like strawberries, are almost always mixed for best effect. HS is apparently very good, I haven't tried it. Best to avoid Inw, they aren't noted for their blueberries.

Kiwi: FA and TFA Double mixed is the standard, FW is also popular as a standalone

Coconut: FA, Flv Sweet, Inw, TFA Coconut Candy if you want to make Bounty bars. 

Passion Fruit: FA but if you get throat hit (I don't), this one is razor blades. The rest are mostly no bueno. It's a tough profile.

Lime: Inw or Shisha, FA Cold Pressed, FA Aurora if you want limeade. The no-fly TFA Key Lime is also popular if you can get it.

Lemon: FE, FA Lemon Sicily but it fades quite a bit, or mix Inw Lemon with Inw Lemon Mix

Blackberry: TFA, maybe NicVape. Avoid FA!

Blackcurrant: Inw for standalone, FA as a mixer to bolster and add juiciness

Grapefruit: FW Ruby Red, Inw, FA

Watermelon: FA for an authentic, LA (if you can get it) or PUR for candy, TFA is also popular

Papaya: TFA or FA, TFA is the more popular but is strong as heck so be careful with it

Honeydew: JF Honeydew Melon, Cap HoneyDew Melon is OK but a bit weak

Cantaloupe: Flv is apparently excellent, FA is decent. 

Flv Wild Melon. Just because.

Raspberry: Inw Malina or FA. TFA Sweet is moderately popular but a lot of folks get ketchup from it. Avoid Cap.

Cherry: Inw offer about the only moderately realistic, non-plastic ones. The rest are mostly cough drops.

Dragonfruit: TFA. There are not many dragonfruit profile recipes but it's a supreme emulsifier to blend fruits together.

If I had to narrow that lot down to 10 which are versatile, popular and used a lot in recipes, I would probably pick from:
FA Fuji
Two strawbs, probably the two TFA ones to start with
FW Blood Orange
FA Apricot
TFA Banana Cream
FA Kiwi
FA Lemon Sicily 
Cap Golden Pineapple
Inw Raspberry Malina
TFA Dragonfruit

I would tend to leave profiles like mango or blueberry for later when you can afford more concentrates to mix two or three together. Strawbs too but they are so ubiquitously popular that you have to bite the bullet sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

RichJB said:


> This will change from person to person but from my experience and what I've read from flavour reviewers I trust, the best of breed and most popular fruit concentrates are as follows:
> 
> Apple: FA Fuji. The other Fujis (Cap, JF) are apparently also very good and then there are things like Cap Double Apple, Inw Two Apples and FA Stark. But FA Fuji is as popular and slam dunk a single "does it all" apple as you'll get.
> 
> ...



Guys! Can you phathom the generosity of knowledge that this guy shares! @RichJB you my man are a legend... thanks for the detailed advice and most considerate response, this helps me so much I can’t explain! I’m sitting in pepper city with all my mixes and don’t know why... hopefully one day I will meet you to taste one of your creations! Gonna get on to blckvapour soonest to place orders! 

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (22/9/17)

RichJB said:


> This will change from person to person but from my experience and what I've read from flavour reviewers I trust, the best of breed and most popular fruit concentrates are as follows:
> 
> Apple: FA Fuji. The other Fujis (Cap, JF) are apparently also very good and then there are things like Cap Double Apple, Inw Two Apples and FA Stark. But FA Fuji is as popular and slam dunk a single "does it all" apple as you'll get.
> 
> ...



Dude!! Now that is flavour knowledge at it's finest.

How long have you been testing to know all these off by heart?

Insane!!! And so many thanks for the info!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (26/9/17)

Hey guys,

I just purchased this scale. Does anyone know if its any good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/9/17)

Those scales are fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (26/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just purchased this scale. Does anyone know if its any good?


Hey @Jengs.

Where did you get that one? That is a good price and I am looking for one myself. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (26/9/17)

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hey @Jengs.
> 
> Where did you get that one? That is a good price and I am looking for one myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Yo, from @Richio at blckvapour, for me they have the biggest range with the greatest prices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (26/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Yo, from @Richio at blckvapour, for me they have the biggest range with the greatest prices


Thanks. I'll have a look and order one. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (26/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just purchased this scale. Does anyone know if its any good?


Those are very good scales. I also have one and have spilled alot of vg/pg on it before....by accident of course....but it still works great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (28/9/17)

So a bit of an update after I got my second batch of concentrates from blckvapour... and WOW! Thanks to @RichJB and the rest of the support on this forum, I have finally managed to make some great diy juice! Made a pineapple punch using Fuji (suggested by @RichJB), golden pineapple, kiwi (suggested by @RichJB) and mango! And wow it’s great, super amped to taste the other mix I made with banana cream! 

Can’t thank this forum enough for all the help and for helping me save money because diy juice for the win!

Don’t get me wrong I will definitely be buying some juice off the shelf (especially nic salts seeing I can’t diy that) but for the most part, this has now taken my vaping to whole new level!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV (29/9/17)

Jengz said:


> So a bit of an update after I got my second batch of concentrates from blckvapour... and WOW! Thanks to @RichJB and the rest of the support on this forum, I have finally managed to make some great diy juice! Made a pineapple punch using Fuji (suggested by @RichJB), golden pineapple, kiwi (suggested by @RichJB) and mango! And wow it’s great, super amped to taste the other mix I made with banana cream!
> 
> Can’t thank this forum enough for all the help and for helping me save money because diy juice for the win!
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I will definitely be buying some juice off the shelf (especially nic salts seeing I can’t diy that) but for the most part, this has now taken my vaping to whole new level!


Awesome @Jengz. Really happy to hear about the positive mixing session. That is great!

Would you mind linking the recipes or maybe link to the post where the recipes are linked...
I'd really like to try these myself. They sound delicious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (29/9/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome @Jengz. Really happy to hear about the positive mixing session. That is great!
> 
> Would you mind linking the recipes or maybe link to the post where the recipes are linked...
> I'd really like to try these myself. They sound delicious


This is the recipe I used
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1016279/3. Kiwi Pineapple Punch 

Sorry I have no idea how people hide links in words like ‘here’.
I did however sub the mango for tfa mango at the same percent(not really pulling through) and the pineapple for cap golden pineapple at the same percent and that is popping quite nicely in the juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheV (29/9/17)

Jengz said:


> This is the recipe I used
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1016279/3. Kiwi Pineapple Punch
> 
> Sorry I have no idea how people hide links in words like ‘here’.
> I did however sub the mango for tfa mango at the same percent(not really pulling through) and the pineapple for cap golden pineapple at the same percent and that is popping quite nicely in the juice


Thanks bud! Adding the necessary to the next round of concentrate orders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/9/17)

Jengz said:


> This is the recipe I used
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1016279/3. Kiwi Pineapple Punch
> 
> Sorry I have no idea how people hide links in words like ‘here’.
> I did however sub the mango for tfa mango at the same percent(not really pulling through) and the pineapple for cap golden pineapple at the same percent and that is popping quite nicely in the juice


I mixed that too and loving it, @TheV. Really punchy and one of the less sweet ones around.

To hide the link, @Jengz: Copy the hyperlink. Highlight the "here". Click on

above. A window will open up. Paste the hyperlink into the text box. Click on insert. Done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TheV (29/9/17)

Andre said:


> I mixed that too and loving it, @TheV. Really punchy and one of the less sweet ones around.
> 
> To hide the link, @Jengz: Copy the hyperlink. Highlight the "here". Click on
> View attachment 108573
> above. A window will open up. Paste the hyperlink into the text box. Click on insert. Done.


Punchy and not too sweet, sounds perfect for me 
I'm looking forward to giving it a go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

Hi guys, any 1:1 replacement for tfa cotton candy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/10/17)

Any ethyl maltol such as this one. That 10g bottle will last you your entire mixing life as it will make 100ml of 10% EM solution when mixed and diluted with PG. I bought a bottle of 10% EM dilution in May last year and have used less than 2ml so far. It's not a very common ingredient any more and even when it is used, it's likely to be at 1% or less.

Quite a few fruits contain maltol as well. The current trend is for mixers to add a small amount of Strawberry Ripe (1% or so) in place of Cotton Candy or EM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

RichJB said:


> Any ethyl maltol such as this one. That 10g bottle will last you your entire mixing life as it will make 100ml of 10% EM solution when mixed and diluted with PG. I bought a bottle of 10% EM dilution in May last year and have used less than 2ml so far. It's not a very common ingredient any more and even when it is used, it's likely to be at 1% or less.
> 
> Quite a few fruits contain maltol as well. The current trend is for mixers to add a small amount of Strawberry Ripe (1% or so) in place of Cotton Candy or EM.


Brilliant, il have a look at that... I placed an order last night for some more concentrates! So amped for the next mixing session! Will get this hopefully soon, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (6/11/17)

I set yesterday aside for practicing my mixing skills and went about working on two works in progress. One is a melon based recipe and the other a berry menthol.

After accidentally decanting the last remnants of a 5l VG container into a quarter full 250ml PG bottle, which was a bad omen I should have heeded, I created a third base ingredient (VG/PG 57/43 the PG fortunately was visible atop the VG) and set about mixing.

After mixing and "tuning" the menthol recipe, I set it aside and started on the melon one. First attempt got chucked and the second attempt required higher percentages of two concentrates. So I quickly added more Cantaloupe and Watermelon to the mix, shook it well and let it stand a bit while packing away and cleaning.

Testing this lot got seriously confusing. I altogether increased total flavor with 5% but I swear it did not make the slightest difference to the end result. Anyhow, set aside to steep and leave it at that.

Today at work I fill up my BB with my berry menthol and within five pulls the mystery got solved. I added the extra concentrates to the wrong mix. In fact not a disaster as the result is rather intriguing. Berry litchi on the inhale, Berries on the exhale which toward the end turn into a nice melon with lasting aftertaste.

Might be worth exploring further...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

Raindance said:


> I set yesterday aside for practicing my mixing skills and went about working on two works in progress. One is a melon based recipe and the other a berry menthol.
> 
> After accidentally decanting the last remnants of a 5l VG container into a quarter full 250ml PG bottle, which was a bad omen I should have heeded, I created a third base ingredient (VG/PG 57/43 the PG fortunately was visible atop the VG) and set about mixing.
> 
> ...



@Raindance ... and the moral of the story? If in doubt, DON'T chuck it out! Who knows, you might just have the next winning e-liquid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

